# Should I Lower My B12 With these Dropzone Springs??



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

I was thinking about lowering my car 2" all the way around with these Dropzone Springs. I also have new struts to install. I need some advice about the quality of these springs & what other kind of issues should i be prepared for.


----------



## import02 (Oct 16, 2002)

you get what you paid for. dropzones arent that good.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

I dont wanna go off on a rant here but, im using dropzone suspension myself and am confident in the fact that i will like them very much. I've met many people who dont buy eibachs or whatever and priase what they get. Have you already bought them? 

I myself am coupling 2" loweing springs from dropzone with kyb struts and my new wheels/tires..i personally dont like cheap shit... but, I dont like paying extra money for a brand name that "everyone has grown to love". 

So, if you bought them, hold on for about a week and I'll let you know how mine work out, if I like them I'll let you know, sound cool?


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes, I've already bought the Dropzone Springs. I have some new struts from Autozone that I wanna install with them. I haven't installed the Springs yet. So, let me know how you like the Dropzone Springs.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Alot of guys over here in Toronto use Dropzone Coilovers and they say the ride pretty good...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

just got mine installed today at about noon and i am very happy about the ride quality, not too stiff and not too lose..juuuust right. what kinda struts are you putting on? are they stock replacments or are they a better quality? i got a pair of KYB to replace the front ones, they were shot. all together, with my 2" drop, my front KYB's and my new 15x7's wrapped in 205/55/15's make my car handle like a porshe. i picked up the KYB's for $5 more than stock replacements and well worth the money imo.
i got one question real quick too..is this your first time doing this? because if so i want to give you some advice that will save you tons of time, so if so..let me know!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I have an Eibach pro kit, dont knock eibach, i got a 1.5 inch drop with no noticable ride quality lost, and im still riding on my stock shocks. my cornering is infinitely more responsive than it was with the stockers.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah i guess...i just kinda tend to think Nike's are over charged volume shoes, but hell, i still buy em..


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

I have some Gabriel replacement Struts from Auto zone. Are Gabriel struts good to use with these Springs? I also have some 205/45/16's that i'm gonna ride on. And yes this is my 1st time doing it. Tell me what u think about my equipment set-up.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i dont know much about gabriel, i guess they'd work good..

my advice, you need an impact tool (the kind tire places use to take off your wheels) and strut spring compressors, make sure you take note of how the top plate is alligned, there is a little arrow on one side of the plate, take note of how it looks before you take it apart...if you have an auto parts store near you, for me it was autozone, they rent out strut spring compressors, get one of those, you'll need em, just make sure their the ones that go on the outside of the spring...you mentioned autozone earlier maybee its the same..you probly guna get OEM#27036

the big areas that gave me the most problems were the brake lines and the top strut nut and the bolts that connect the strut to the control arm/brakes. 

for the brake lines i just used pliers to pull off the clip, dont do what i did and strip out the nut trying to figure out how to get it off . also, the only clip you need to take off is the one thats on the strut. so just use pliers to get the cip off and when putting the clip back on, just set it into place as far as you can push it on, than use a hammer and give it a swift tough nudge into place, dont worry you probly cant hurt it, if you dont give it a hard enough hit it wont go on all the way and itll fly out!

my advice on the bolts, is make sure you have an extra jack to use and manipulate the control arm, strut and brakes with. you'll probly need a hammer and a tap to get the bolts out of the holes, its not that hard..easy out, easy in. also you might not want to just let yoru brake asembly hang out, i used a jakc to keep it up while i had the strut off, up to you tho..

ok, now for the strut nut, dont try losening it from yoru car, you'll do no good, all you'll do is twist the strust with it, so take off as many as you can, i did two at a time, and took them to a local tire shop(not les shwab) and get them to use their impact tool on your strut nut, make sure you have the springs compressed before you take off the nut or the'll go flying, mine didnt cuzz i used the compressors. i also took my struts and lowered springs with me to the tire shop(2 at a time) and did the exchange work there using his impact tool.

real quick like, back to the little arrow thing, like i said theres an arrow on the top plate which needs to properly be alligned. how this works is you look at the strut from the top and you will knowtice that the arrow is goig straight down the middle between the part where the bolts go..do the same with yoru new struts/springs and you will be ok.

and i took off the struts/springs in this order...first i started with the top three, took them off. than undid the two bolts on the bottom end of the strut near the brakes than i yook off the brake line. 

for putting the struts/springs back on i went with attaching the brake line first, feed the strut up and attached the three bolts losly, the bolts back in, tightened them up, jacked the assembly up, than tightened the three nuts on top, down all the way.

lastly, do you have a lot of tools to tackle this? and where are you located?


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

Wow sounds simple. I have a Haynes Manual if I run into any other problems.My tools are sufficient enough to tackle this task. I'm ready to get rid of all that space in between my fender & tires. Did you have to get an Alignment after you installed your springs? Any Camber problems? Oh yeah, since my struts are just stock replace replacements, would the life of the struts be shortened with lowering springs? (the guy at Autozone said they were a lil better than stock) I'm located in Oklahoma City


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey guys,
I bought some progress bumpstops (urethane) that are already shortened and i was wondering if they are hard to install on the shocks because i was looking at my shocks and bumpstop and it doesnt seem to go in, the bumpstops look small and stiff. Does anyone have an idea why, or is there a certain way to put them on, like putting grease or something?
thanks


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well i need an alignment, but i needed one before i put them on, id say you probly dont need one if you dont already. the camber remained the same all around.


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

Will the life of my Struts be shortened once I install these Springs?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

idk, i guess its possible, but the ride isnt all that super stiff like so i assume the life may be shortened but probly not by too much...the guys at the auto parts store didnt say anything, id ask them?


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey, where did you get your KYB struts from? I'm not sure if I want to install the springs with the Gabriels or go with some better struts.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i picked mine up at baxter, some guy was saying in another thread that he got some off of www.procarparts.com for 40 bucks

i had to choose between the gabriels, KYB, stock or macpherson...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

www.coximport.com
40 bucks? huh


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah, they wernt agx tho...


----------

